# Behind the Scenes: Inside Buckingham Palace



## Prairie dog (Dec 20, 2020)

Behind the Scenes: Inside Buckingham Palace​
https://www.farandwide.com/s/inside...edium=cpc&utm_source=oat&utm_term=HOMEPAGE_CA


----------



## Ellen Marie (Dec 20, 2020)

Wow, I can only imagine.  I watched a documentary on Queen Victoria today... nine children and ruling over all of Europe and Russia with her decendents.   What would be the worth of all the decor inside there?   It could not even be estimated probably.   Beautiful pics...


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2020)

Amazing, but I must say The Green room is the ugliest shade of green I have ever seen.

Thank you so much for sharing Prairie dog


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 20, 2020)

Prairie dog said:


> Behind the Scenes: Inside Buckingham Palace​
> https://www.farandwide.com/s/inside...edium=cpc&utm_source=oat&utm_term=HOMEPAGE_CA


It is all very opulent and I guess beautiful, but gosh I feel sorry for them having to live there.  And to have to live the way they do, under the spot light 24/7 and with all of the rules. Feel especially bad for the little ones. That is the life they know, however, so hopefully they are as happy as most of us are. Thank you for posting the tour, Prairie Dog!  Very interesting.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2020)

Buckingham Palace is not the place the Queen calls home, not does she like it very much.. for her that's just her ' Official working office''....

 More palaces.... used by the Queen






The castle she calls home and where she spends her weekends, and where she permitted Harry & Meghan to marry is Windsor castle, which is just outside London...







 Her favourite Castle is where she spends her holidays usually 2 months in the summer.. is Balmoral Castle in Scotland , and when she's there she doesn't usually do any offical duties


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2020)

@hollydolly ..Thank you..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 21, 2020)

While beautiful, it seems awfully cold and clinical.

Not at all warm and inviting.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2020)

It's a lot of house for a woman her age to take care of.


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)

Thank you, Holly, they were great.


----------

